# 2016 greencard lottery



## benne77 (Oct 13, 2013)

hi does anybody know if there will be a 2016 greencard lottery.can anyone give me some info please.

regards
thomas


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

UK citizens are not eligible for the lottery


----------



## USDoc (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes there will be DV-2016 and From UK, only the natives of Ireland and Northern Ireland citizens are eligible for the lottery.


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

USDoc said:


> Yes there will be DV-2016 and From UK, only the natives of Ireland and Northern Ireland citizens are eligible for the lottery.


There are no Northern Ireland Citizens, they are British the same as the Welsh and Scots. Therefore all United Kingdom citizens are excluded from diversity lotteries. There is also no such thing as Southern Ireland, it's the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The wording on the eligibility instructions for the Lottery are particularly vague in this regard. Apparently "natives" of Northern Ireland are indeed eligible for the visa lottery. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> The wording on the eligibility instructions for the Lottery are particularly vague in this regard. Apparently "natives" of Northern Ireland are indeed eligible for the visa lottery.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for that Bev
Just very ,very,unlikely to win, makes a mockery of the "Special Relationship" between our two country's, about as bad as our resistance to US citizens living here but allowing the dregs of Romania and Bulgaria in. There are 27 languages spoken in my City according to news reports , insanity.
Forgetting all that for a moment, A Happy New Year to you all from this multi cultural environment we used to think of as England....eace:
Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only reason that the UK isn't allowed to enter the US visa lottery is because there are more than enough Brits every year to fill up all the allotted visas for the UK. The lottery is only open to those countries that don't fill up their visa allotment. (Hence the "diversity" title.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Diversity Visa 2015
"For DV-2015, natives of the following countries are not eligible to apply, because more than 50,000 natives of these countries immigrated to the United States in the previous five years:
Bangladesh, Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, and Vietnam."

It has not yet been announced if there will be a DV-2016.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

If my country of birth is India but I am an Australian citizen , am I eligible for appying for greencard?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

djbutler said:


> of the "Special Relationship" between our two country's, about as bad as our resistance to US citizens living here but allowing the dregs of


The Special Relationship is a phrase used to describe the exceptionally close political, diplomatic, cultural, economic, military and historical relations between the United Kingdom and the United States, following its use in a 1946 speech by British statesman Winston Churchill ...

it means nothing now to anybody


----------

